# Ambrosini:"Calhanoglu tra i meno peggio per l'atteggiamento".



## admin (11 Gennaio 2020)

*Ambrosini:"Calhanoglu tra i meno peggio per l'atteggiamento".*

Ambrosini a Sky:"Calhanoglu al posto di Bonavenura? Io Calhanoglu l'ho sempre un pò difeso. A livello di atteggiamento è stato tra i meno peggio. Bonaventura arrivava da una lunga inattività. Jack è uno di quelli che si fa fatica a lasciarli indietro. E' uno di quelli che si prendono sempre le responsabilità".


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ambrosini a Sky:"Calhanoglu al posto di Bonavenura? Io Calhanoglu l'ho sempre un pò difeso. A livello di atteggiamento è stato tra i meno peggio. Bonaventura arrivava da una lunga inattività. Jack è uno di quelli che si fa fatica a lasciarli indietro. E' uno di quelli che si prendono sempre le responsabilità".



Caro ambro pure dhorasoo era tra i meno peggio e infatti non vedeva il campo.
Il problema è sempre il livello.
Calha in questo milan mediocre ci sguazza perchè ,essendo tra i meno peggio, gioca sempre.
Dhorasoo in un milan serio il campo non lo vedeva.


----------

